# Suggest a CNC Router for around $5000.00



## paravila (May 21, 2014)

Hi,

My name is Paravila Jacob. I am new to this forum. I am interested in buying a CNC Router for around $5000.00 for general purpose use. Any suggestions for dependable companies and quality products.

Thanks for your suggestions.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Greetings Paravila , great to meet you, welcome to our community 

You need repost this question in the CNC thread
http://www.routerforums.com/cnc-routing/


----------



## BCK (Feb 23, 2014)

welcome aboard.....


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Paravila.


----------



## bowdean (May 7, 2014)

Just like you new to forum,it all depends on what size of art work you want to do in single run. Look hard at the programs they offer, some are hard to get a handle on.also look at computer size needed to run programs and cnc machine. It can add up on you. Later, bowdean


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

PJ, Since we don't know anything about you, it is going to be difficult to properly answer your question. As Jimmy (bowdean) replied above, we could help you more with more knowledge of you and your current setup and experience. I build prototypes for inventors and I am personally our main client. We have a Laguna 24x36 and are very happy with it. We run VCarvePro software and things go well for us. One of my partners is the one who does all of the CNC work - the other partner and I have no knowledge of how to work it. I make 3d drawings of my ideas in AutoCAD - these get converted to 2d drawings for the CNC partner - he inputs my derived data into VCarvePro and creates some amazing and often quite complex parts from a variety of woods and plastics.

Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

Under $5000? One of the best values out there comes from Probotix. Their 25" x 50" Fireball Meteor sells for $3995 and that also includes the PC with LinuxCNC installed to drives it. I have one in my basement, and a second one in the shop I teach in at the local university. 

No CAD/CAM software comes with it. I'll also recommend VCarve Pro for both drawing and tool path creation. Needs a windows PC to run meaning you can't run it on the included linux box. $599 for a license and you are still under $5k. You'll need some strategy for clampiing down on the MDF bed. I added t-track in a pattern and let the CNC cut slots for it. Shipping in a 6' x 4' x 2' crate will add another $375 typically. 

FireBall Meteor - FireBall Meteor
Vectric Store


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

Hello,

For around $6500 you can get a Camaster Stinger 1 with PC, monitor, WinCNC, Porter Cable router and Cut2d software.

Stinger I CNC Router

Bill


----------



## Mark e (Jun 6, 2014)

For $5000 ish you can't beat the ShopBot desktop.


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

Mark e said:


> For $5000 ish you can't beat the ShopBot desktop.


Just to note, the SB Desktop only has a 24" x 18" cutting area. Probotix sells their Comet (25" x 25"), Asteroid (25" x 37") and Meteor (25" x 50") CNC all under $5000. 

FireBall Meteor - FireBall Meteor
($3995)


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Looks like he found his answer and moved on without a single "Thank You".

Sometimes I wonder why we jump in and spend our time trying to help someone that doesn't appreciate it. Just sayin'.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*the way it is.....*



MT Stringer said:


> Looks like he found his answer and moved on without a single "Thank You".
> 
> Sometimes I wonder why we jump in and spend our time trying to help someone that doesn't appreciate it. Just sayin'.



Unfortunately, that is the way it is with forums, Mike. A great number join just so that they can make a post on their particular problem, get an answer and never come back.

The OP was back on 28 May , but did not respond....

I believe that is why we get so many questions in the 'Introductions' ... they cannot find their way around a forum...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

^^^
Geez James, it doesn't take rocket appliances to navigate this forum?

Well you know I appreciate you guys right


----------



## subtleaccents (Nov 5, 2011)

I would think this could be close to the normal. I found this site only by accident when I Googled about a problem with a PC router part that I needed.

I have since returned many times to keep my education advancing. As much as I have learned over the last 46 years working with hand tools I found there is always more to learn. As I read posts from many of the members I am reminded of router uses from the past and new processes I have never used.

This is a good place to mingle, learn and get to know others with the same interests.

JT


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

^^^
Well stated JT .
In the late 90's there was a cabinet place here in town that went under and little did I know there 8'by4' CNC router table went up for auction . I know the winning bid was 5G . I was told that the RT was 27,000 new and the software was 5,000 . So the guy got it for free basically . Where am I when this stuff goes down


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

It is nice when some one appreciates your efforts to help them. But, if you are expecting people to appreciate you for what you do, you are probably doing the wrong thing.

Just keep doing what you love.

Bill


----------



## subtleaccents (Nov 5, 2011)

bgriggs said:


> It is nice when some one appreciates your efforts to help them. But, if you are expecting people to appreciate you for what you do, you are probably doing the wrong thing.
> 
> Just keep doing what you love.
> 
> Bill


AMEN to that Bill! Very close to absolute truth. 

I always thought that *IF* you got paid at the end of the job, you have done it well and there would be very little to be expected after that. If they recommended you to another person "That tells it all"


----------



## subtleaccents (Nov 5, 2011)

RainMan1 said:


> ^^^
> In the late 90's there was a cabinet place here in town that went under and little did I know there 8'by4' CNC router table went up for auction . I know the winning bid was 5G . I was told that the RT was 27,000 new and the software was 5,000 . So the guy got it for free basically . Where am I when this stuff goes down


Rick, that just about makes me want to cry!

It is unfortunate, I usually have that type of luck. Usually a day late or a dollar short. Very seldom does a super deal pass by my door step.


----------



## bowdean (May 7, 2014)

Found out years ago, no matter where you go, there you are. Be, happy--happy!! Better than crying! Enjoy reading and responding on the forum! Are we having fun yet? Later bowdean---i am


----------



## Mark e (Jun 6, 2014)

What would the work flow look like with this? I use Vcarve Pro with my hanibot and love it. Does the linux box software provide tool path previews? 

thanx

Mark 




4DThinker said:


> Under $5000? One of the best values out there comes from Probotix. Their 25" x 50" Fireball Meteor sells for $3995 and that also includes the PC with LinuxCNC installed to drives it. I have one in my basement, and a second one in the shop I teach in at the local university.
> 
> No CAD/CAM software comes with it. I'll also recommend VCarve Pro for both drawing and tool path creation. Needs a windows PC to run meaning you can't run it on the included linux box. $599 for a license and you are still under $5k. You'll need some strategy for clampiing down on the MDF bed. I added t-track in a pattern and let the CNC cut slots for it. Shipping in a 6' x 4' x 2' crate will add another $375 typically.


----------



## CnCFreek (Jun 16, 2014)

For $5k I build my own CnC routers.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

^^^ sweet !
How large is your table ?


----------



## CnCFreek (Jun 16, 2014)

The above one is 26.5" x 48" as big as my basement would allow... But I can make any size The touchscreen you see is Mach3, but custom done by me.
The images are missing the 3/8" MIC6 Plate that is now attached


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

Mark e said:


> What would the work flow look like with this? I use Vcarve Pro with my hanibot and love it. Does the linux box software provide tool path previews?
> 
> thanx
> 
> Mark


LinuxCNC shows a 3D view of the tool paths which you can dynamically zoom/pan/rotate around. Not sure what you are asking about work flow though. With t-track on the bed it only takes a minute or two to align and clamp down the project board you'll be cutting. You homed the machine first so it knew it's limits, then jogged to touch off X/Y/Z on your project origin (0,0,0) point. Load your tool path file and you'll see the 3D view including an image of the current bit position. The controller has control of power to the spindle/router, so clicking on RUN (the Play arrow) will run/cut your job.

The Meteor has a 200ipm feed speed limit. Your tool paths can run up to that fast, and you also have a feed speed override slider in linuxCNC. 

Easy enough to jig the top to make cutting multiples easy. I'm teaching furniture design to college students and rarely do we cut two of anything though. 

4D


----------



## Mark e (Jun 6, 2014)

Okay, right now I can send cuts straight from Vcarve to the machine, I take it I'd save to file, xfer to a thumb drive and then open on the linux box? 






4DThinker said:


> LinuxCNC shows a 3D view of the tool paths which you can dynamically zoom/pan/rotate around. Not sure what you are asking about work flow though. With t-track on the bed it only takes a minute or two to align and clamp down the project board you'll be cutting. You homed the machine first so it knew it's limits, then jogged to touch off X/Y/Z on your project origin (0,0,0) point. Load your tool path file and you'll see the 3D view including an image of the current bit position. The controller has control of power to the spindle/router, so clicking on RUN (the Play arrow) will run/cut your job.
> 
> The Meteor has a 200ipm feed speed limit. Your tool paths can run up to that fast, and you also have a feed speed override slider in linuxCNC.
> 
> ...


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

Mark e said:


> Okay, right now I can send cuts straight from Vcarve to the machine, I take it I'd save to file, xfer to a thumb drive and then open on the linux box?


Yes. That'll work. I have a network storage drive, and simply save my cut files to it then open the file on the linux box which is on the same network and has access to the network drive.

4D


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

I also built my own CNC router table. Initially I spent around $2300. But then I made several modifications and add ons over the years. If I had to recreate my current table it would cost around $3300 - $4000 depending on your access to milling machines.

Mine is a 5'x4' machine. here is a link with more information. Warp Drive Project Story. - THE MAKERS GUIDE

Bill


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

bgriggs said:


> I also built my own CNC router table. Initially I spent around $2300. But then I made several modifications and add ons over the years. If I had to recreate my current table it would cost around $3300 - $4000 depending on your access to milling machines.
> 
> Mine is a 5'x4' machine. here is a link with more information. Warp Drive Project Story. - THE MAKERS GUIDE
> 
> Bill


Geez Bill , sure wish you were neighbour . The stuff I could learn from you! 

Bill what would the cnc tables that companies sell have over you that cost over 20G? 
I noticed you were using acme screw drives for linear movement , whereas my cnc laser uses belts that are going over a type of cog type drum I guess you'd call it. 
Do cnc routers usually use screw drives ? Wish I had your knowledge


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

RainMan1 said:


> Geez Bill , sure wish you were neighbour . The stuff I could learn from you!
> 
> Bill what would the cnc tables that companies sell have over you that cost over 20G?
> I noticed you were using acme screw drives for linear movement , whereas my cnc laser uses belts that are going over a type of cog type drum I guess you'd call it.
> Do cnc routers usually use screw drives ? Wish I had your knowledge



Thanks Rick,

Depending on where you are in Canada, I might not be that far....  i like talking about CNC and have been known to Skype on occassion.

My table originally had a leadscrew system but I updraded to rack and pinion system about 3 years ago. Now i uses them on all axis. Most machines use leadscrews or ballscrews depending on the cost.

The 20G machines usually provide you with extra features like, automatic tool changing, vacuum table, high spead spindle and industrial controller. Most require 3 phase power and are over kill for most folks. 

I could add high speed spindle, vacuum table, to my machine for about $600. I just haven't done it yet. 

If you need help with somthing, just ask.

Bill


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

bgriggs said:


> Thanks Rick,
> 
> Depending on where you are in Canada, I might not be that far....
> 
> Bill


I already googled your location and you couldn't be much further away unless you were in Florida lol .
I'm in Cranbrook BC , the western part of the continent . All the cool people seem to be in the east 
But Bill if you transfer to Spokane Washington it's only a 3.5 hour drive for me lol


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

RainMan1 said:


> I already googled your location and you couldn't be much further away unless you were in Florida lol .
> I'm in Cranbrook BC , the western part of the continent . All the cool people seem to be in the east
> But Bill if you transfer to Spokane Washington it's only a 3.5 hour drive for me lol


Well if you ever need help look me up on Skype:imbillgriggs.

Bill


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

^^^ thanks Bill

I googled cnc router tables out of curiosity and found some crazy system where what your buying and building is pretty much wood. I just can't see a wooden gantry being all that accurate or reliable lol .
There's times where I believe metal has it's place , and that's one of them . Yours looks one heck of a lot more refined .

Bill I'm sure you've got this figured out to a T with all of your experiences building and upgrading tables.


----------

